# Montreal - Relocation from the UK



## baby_depardieu (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi there,

Its looking likely that my family will be relocating to Montreal with my OH's company. That consists of me, him and our two kids (6 & 4)

Ive read some scary things on forums about the francophile attitude towards the non-french speaking who land there to start a new life.

Ive also heard about the very harsh winters...

I guess what Im asking for is some opinions and anecdotes on what life is really like over in Montreal and Quebec for both the natives and the non-natives...

Its a very daunting thought and Im trying to find all the positives I can...

Thanks to anyone who takes the time to reply

x


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

It's true that you will get along better in Montreal if you speak French. (The trick is to really make an effort to speak French and people will be forgiving) If you are planning to move there permanently you should make it a priority. The government also provides very good deals on French-language classes for people who have just moved to Quebec. How long will you be going for?

Yes the winters are harsh if you aren't used to it... period.

But! The city is really wonderful. Quebec puts so much money and energy into arts and culture, and it really shows in Montreal. Summers are packed with festivals, people are always out walking, and the city's got grit and character.

I don't know anyone who has ever lived in Montreal that didn't love it there.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

ClaytonP said:


> It's true that you will get along better in Montreal if you speak French. (The trick is to really make an effort to speak French and people will be forgiving) If you are planning to move there permanently you should make it a priority. The government also provides very good deals on French-language classes for people who have just moved to Quebec. How long will you be going for?
> 
> Yes the winters are harsh if you aren't used to it... period.
> 
> ...


I'll second that, I lived on Montreal island for 6 years. my French was pretty pathetic but in the largely anglophone West Island, it didn't matter too much (all of my employment work had to be in English so learning French was less of an issue).

The weather is a combination of extremes, -30s in winter at its worst to +40s and very humid in summer.

Income tax is horrendous at ~44% on the highest rate (which kicks in at around 60k/year), but if you can get in there are some great social programs.


----------

